# My Brand NEW TEGU!!!!!!



## Jer723 (Apr 19, 2009)

Here he is, just a few months, my first tegu, and hes already hand tame, heres a link to my fcebook, check out my new tegu!


<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30123413&l=1cab239188&id=1299304669" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3 ... 1299304669</a><!-- m -->

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30123414&l=78ba2c0736&id=1299304669" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3 ... 1299304669</a><!-- m -->

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30123415&l=e28e7fdc74&id=1299304669" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3 ... 1299304669</a><!-- m -->

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30123417&l=71c3296146&id=1299304669" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3 ... 1299304669</a><!-- m -->

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30123418&l=447740abfa&id=1299304669" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3 ... 1299304669</a><!-- m -->

hopefully this works guys!!! tell me what you think!

PS: sorry for all the facebook links. if i try to just put on photos it says my filesize is too big.


----------



## DaveDragon (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice color!!

It looks like he's got a lot of retained shed!! The tail looks like there might be more than one. There might be a few toe tips missing from retained shed.

Give him a 2 or 3 days to settle in and start giving him warm (85 to 95 degree) baths to loosen up the shed. It'll take a few days. He may not like it but it needs to be done.

With a little TLC he's gonna look great!!


----------



## Jer723 (Apr 19, 2009)

yea i was planning on giving him a bath tomorrow. hes a really cool little guy.


----------



## DaveDragon (Apr 19, 2009)

He'll need a few baths to get that off. Don't pick at it, you could damage the skin underneath. Let the water loosen it and peal it off.


----------



## jmiles50 (Apr 19, 2009)

That's a pretty little baby you got there. Just take your time with that shed. It'll happen with regular baths, and keeping that enclosure nice and humid. If the tail becomes an issue, you can use lubriderm lotion for normal skin. Good luck :!:


----------



## Tux (Apr 19, 2009)

If the stuck shed becomes an issue using mineral oil seems to work the best (and we know that's safe). It is quite a lot of retained shed but warm baths should do fine. Dave mentioned a temp range but since most of us don't use thermos on our bath water here's a better way to think of it, bath water should be about the temp you would use for a human baby.


----------



## omgtaylorg (Apr 19, 2009)

Instead of giving him that bath tomorrow like you stated, I would first let him get used to his new home before messing with him at all


----------



## Jer723 (Apr 19, 2009)

yea but dont you want to get the shed off asap?


----------



## omgtaylorg (Apr 19, 2009)

waiting a few extra days wont hurt anything, stuck shed takes months to cause any damage like missing toes etc...waiting 2-3 extra days before doing anything wont be a problem at all...just keep his humidity up to par.


----------



## DaveDragon (Apr 20, 2009)

Tux said:


> If the stuck shed becomes an issue using mineral oil seems to work the best (and we know that's safe). It is quite a lot of retained shed but warm baths should do fine. Dave mentioned a temp range but since most of us don't use thermos on our bath water here's a better way to think of it, bath water should be about the temp you would use for a human baby.


Or olive oil. All of us have TempGuns, right?


----------



## Tux (Apr 20, 2009)

Dave I have a temp gun, not everyone does though, however it isn't a topic where you need to be dead on, run the water like you would a human baby and it will be in the right range....

With that being said....where the heck did i set my temp gun....I just used it a few minutes ago....


----------



## FoxxCola (Apr 20, 2009)

DaveDragon said:


> Tux said:
> 
> 
> > If the stuck shed becomes an issue using mineral oil seems to work the best (and we know that's safe). It is quite a lot of retained shed but warm baths should do fine. Dave mentioned a temp range but since most of us don't use thermos on our bath water here's a better way to think of it, bath water should be about the temp you would use for a human baby.
> ...



Speaking of which, do you know where I can get a cheap one online? Mine is now officially broken


----------



## COWHER (Apr 20, 2009)

How quick I forget how little they are when they are young. soooo cute good lookin too


----------



## DaveDragon (Apr 20, 2009)

FoxxCola said:


> DaveDragon said:
> 
> 
> > Tux said:
> ...


I've never seen one discounted. I bought the first one at the regular TempGun website. I found another at a local pet store. They're normally available at any reptile show.


----------



## DaveDragon (Apr 20, 2009)

Tux said:


> Dave I have a temp gun, not everyone does though, however it isn't a topic where you need to be dead on, run the water like you would a human baby and it will be in the right range....
> 
> With that being said....where the heck did i set my temp gun....I just used it a few minutes ago....


It's a cheap tool that everyone should have.

We have 2 because they sure are easy to lose!!!!


----------



## alewis0890 (Apr 20, 2009)

$20 at autozone...


----------



## Tux (Apr 20, 2009)

Some brands are better than others. For the $ the PE guns are a steal BUT more accurate temp guns do exist if you have about $260 to burn. You will probably want to avoid those $20 autozone guns (some have a +/- of 10 degrees or worse)


----------

